# canon 450d with canon 28mm f1.8



## yamakashi (May 8, 2013)

Hello everyone, I´m new to this forum so first hello everybody, I saw a lot of good information and I will try to read up the most important things for my situation. 
But I need some help--info from you guys.
I am a newb with photography, a starter and I.m trying to get a lot of information en did a lot of reading about technics, lens info, prime and zoom lensen.So thats my start.
Ok I have a canon 450D my starting camera, with a standard 18-55mm kit lens. so searching of lens I found and bought a canon prime lens 28mm f1.8. So first question is, is this a good combination of cam and lens. My budget is not so big at the moment, so this would be my starting situation. I´ve read that this lens in combination with a canon 60d is brilliant but don´t know if it also good with the canon 450d.I want to specify and learn more of night photography of buildings with nice light combination. and also day photgraphy of buildings with nice shape. Im still strugglig with the apperture, en speed. because sometimes when I try om Av modus end a change the speed to 1/1000 or 1/1200 with f 2,8 or someting the picture is real dark almost nothing to see, sometimes overexposure with al bright pic.Am I doing something wrong or is my camera not good enough for this lens. Can somebody help me with more information if I should buy another lens or maybe another camera. because I´m really sad at the moment for what to do. a starting point would be a real nice thing to know.
thanks guys for reading this.


----------



## _amass (May 8, 2013)

The mode labeled "Av" is Aperture priority mode. This allows you to tell your camera what kind of depth of field you would like, and the camera should do the rest. If your shutter speed is actually set to 1/1000 or 1/1200 that is much too high. You need to make your shutter speed less(slower). That should brighten up your images a bit.

**EDIT** Also check what your ISO is set too. It may be set too low.


----------



## Dao (May 8, 2013)

Forgot about a new equipment for now. Learn how to use what you have.

Learn the exposure triangle such as how aperture. shutter speed and ISO affect the exposure.  Learn about how to use the camera build-in light meter.  The dark or overexposed photos were not related to the equipment. It was related to lack of understanding about the exposure triangle and metering.


----------



## yamakashi (May 8, 2013)

thanks for the quick answers guys. I.m much easier now. I thought I had to buy more equip to learn. But know I know that I have to learn with als this what I have. One more thing about the ISO. mostly I tried to put ISO 100 but I tried to test out with 200 or 400.ISO is I think the quality of sharpnes. Am I right?I gonna read more about the technics and try it further on.


----------



## Dao (May 8, 2013)

yamakashi said:


> thanks for the quick answers guys. I.m much easier now. I thought I had to buy more equip to learn. But know I know that I have to learn with als this what I have. One more thing about the ISO. mostly I tried to put ISO 100 but I tried to test out with 200 or 400.ISO is I think the quality of sharpnes. Am I right?I gonna read more about the technics and try it further on.



Take a look at here

Camera Exposure: Aperture, ISO & Shutter Speed

and here
http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/camera-metering.htm


----------



## yamakashi (May 8, 2013)

Thanks both guys for a fast reply on my threath, you both been helpfull. I'll read and try to understand the technic behind all this. For now many many thanks.


----------



## table1349 (May 8, 2013)

Start here grasshopper............Digital Photography Tutorials


----------



## iolair (May 17, 2013)

yamakashi said:


> Can somebody help me with more information if I should buy another lens or maybe another camera.


You've had lots of good advice on the particular issue you've been having; so just to add:

The 28mm/1.8 is a good lens and capable of producing professional-level results if used correctly.  The 450D is more than adequate for learning.  You're in a good place, equipment-wise.  I wouldn't buy anything else until you're very comfortable and consistently produce the results you want with those.


----------

